# Overheard at Urban Outfitters -



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

"I'll take these skinny jeans, an ironic tshirt and one of those fixed thing bikes..."


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

urg. saw that today :/


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Neeto


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Will the bike be as cheapily made as the clothes?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

It only weighs 24 lbs. 

How is that even possible. I made a conversion at 17 lbs using spare parts--- no effort to go light.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Will the bike be as cheapily made as the clothes?


If it's built by Republic, and based upon a couple we've seen come into our shop, it likely will be even cheaper.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

That's it! I can't ride fixed anymore! This is too much.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Richard said:


> If it's built by Republic, and based upon a couple we've seen come into our shop, it likely will be even cheaper.



Ouch. 

srsly - 24# for a singlespeed road bike?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Its not that heavy.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I feel bad for the person who gets their bike, finds that Urban Outfitters can't build it (I don't see anything about a wrenching service), and gets laughed out of a bike shop.

I'd say that the idea wasn't all that bad for the small percentile of non-hipsters that shop there - as they'd simply want an aesthetic, simple bike, possibly to use. But odds are, they wouldn't want to build it themselves, and better deals are elsewhere. Understandably, Urban Outfitters was trying to edge up on their hipster customers, but even on that "standard", they didn't do it right.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

Asking most serious cyclists about Urban Outfitters' bikes is like asking Urban Outfitters' fashionistas about our bike clothes.


----------



## mastershredder (Jul 23, 2009)

Republic bikes are high ten steel...that accounts for the weight. 24 lbs is actually pretty light for high ten. the schwinn cutter is high-ten and is listed at 26, but feels more like 30.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> "I'll take these skinny jeans, an ironic tshirt and one of those fixed thing bikes..."


the saddle isn't level (front and rear brakes also?) How long before she gets a grease stain on those white pants?


----------

